# Shadow Mountain, Wyoming... A Hair Raising Trip To The Top



## Aluminum UFO

OK... you love Boondocking... Off the Grid. You have a 4x4 tow vehicle and an Outback with clearance and wide enough to just fit the access road. Great view of the Grand Teton to the West. If our 23 foot Airstream Safari pulled by a 5.7L Toyota Tundra can make it to the Top and Back Down... so can you.

This is Bridger Teton National Forest and a no fee, no frills campsite. There are others to the north among the pine trees. There is a large stone fire pit on the south end of this site. Wyoming has a lot to offer those who have the experience, can handle the stress of the 2.5 miles from the lower parking area to the top... you have paid your fee! ... and the big baby can rest AFTER the trailer is detached.


----------



## Parrothead

Awesome! Thanks for sharing this. Laughed out loud at the baby nap photo.


----------

